# Expiration of kit "stuff"



## DaveM (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi all,

I just found a kit that my neighbour gave me that is expired now, and has been for a year. The kit itself said that it expired in March of 2010. Can I keep the kieselsol, chitosan, Kmeta, Sorbate, and bentonite? The yeast packet said it expired in Jan of 2011, so that's out. How long will those other things last for?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 27, 2011)

What is the code because typically the code states the day it was made and there usually isnt an expiration date. According to cpfan who used to run a brew on premises shop the smaller more concentrated kits can be good around 18 months and the less concentrated kits decrease in time. That being said I know plenty of people who have made kits that were almost 4 years old and turned out fine. Let us know exactly what the code said and it may be that everything is fine in there but with the yeast you may want to make a yeast starter with it just to verify thats its still good.


----------



## DaveM (Mar 27, 2011)

They were cheap supermarket brands of kits. Not worth starting if they were at all questionable. One had an actual expiration date on the bottom of it. Like you, I've never seen a kit with an expiration date...just date codes telling you which day it was produced.

The other one said that it was produced in June of 2006 on the bottom. I'm not even going to touch that puppy.


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 27, 2011)

What have you got to lose... I would start it!
Use fresh yeast.

Debbie


----------



## DaveM (Mar 27, 2011)

I've got valuable carboy space to lose. 

I've already dumped them both down the sink.

So can I use the other additives in other kits?


----------



## Dugger (Mar 27, 2011)

The sulphite and bentonite will be ok, I wouldn't trust the sorbate and not sure about the clearing agents - if they are still liquid and clear they may be ok; if they are milky I would toss them.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 27, 2011)

For the price of a pack of SuperKleer which is Kiesol, and Chitosan I wouldnt risk it. Its like $1.75 for the packet. Im betting the yeast would still be good though and all you have to do to check that is make a starter. Just have another packet on hand which you always should anyway!


----------

